
Ask YC: Logo Crowdsourcing/Competition sites? - auston
I was wondering if anyone here knew of any logo competition sites, similar to this one:<p>http://logosauce.com/<p>all help is appreciated. Thanks!
======
ericwaller
<http://99designs.com/>

~~~
mikeryan
I've used this, paid $225 for a really nice logo. The more effort you put into
your contest (feedback, direction) the better you'll do.

------
azharcs
99designs [ <http://99designs.com/> ] is pretty famous too.

edit : sorry just missed the mention of 99designs earlier.

------
zacharye
pixish.com is another - decent choice if budget is an issue.

------
immad
crowdspring.com

------
gojomo
designoutpost.com

